# Reparación tocadiscos Televa T-314 transistorizado



## dc740 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola, heredé un tocadiscos Televa T314 transistorizado (exactamente igual de apariencia al CBS-Columbia) que emite un zumbido grave en el canal derecho unicamente (el izquierdo funciona bien). 

Le reemplacé una resistencia quemada, y todos los capacitores (siempre respetando todos los valores).

El ruido no se solucionó, así que opté por empezar a desoldar y medir los transistores con el tester.  Determiné que los dos transistores que estaban con disipador, uno al lado del otro, estaban quemados:


```
2A3724 (NPN)
2A3244 (PNP)
```

No me dedico a la electrónica y mucho menos al audio (de hecho soy Ing. en Informática) por lo que al no encontrar un reemplazo de estos viejos transistores me encontré con una pared, y no se que transistores elegir para reemplazarlos o como continuar la reparación.

Cualquier consejo es bienvenido, 
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2017)

Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/sitio-buscar-reemplazos-transistores-linea-71684/


----------



## dc740 (Feb 18, 2017)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, sin embargo no encuentra resultados de equivalencias para ninguno de los dos. Se ve que no están cargados en la base de datos.

Los transistores sí figuran en la página de "radiomuseum" y el fabricante parece haber sido Texas Instruments Argentina, allá por el año '78, pero es la única referencia puntual que logré encontrar online.

He encontrado referencias en algunos foros, o tópicos, pero en ninguno encontré menciones sobre los posibles reemplazos.


----------



## josemaX (Feb 18, 2017)

4º resultado de búsqueda en Google de 2A3724

http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=11821


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2017)

Aquí se pueden conseguir los datos generales del NPN, del PNP no encontré, pero seguramente son complementarios

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets/newjerseysemiconductor/2N3724-2N3725.pdf


----------



## dc740 (Feb 18, 2017)

Gracias a ambos. Con respecto al datasheet, lo había encontrado, y asumí que no era el correcto porque es un 2Nxxxx y no un 2Axxxx, pero quizás sólo varíe el packaging. 

Sin embargo no me había aparecido el resultado que sugiere josemaX, (google me sugiere resultados en inglés unicamente, quizás por mi configuración). Ya mismo me pongo a buscar el BC368 (NPN) y BC369 (PNP).

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2017)

Son transistores de 25V , 1 A . . . 20 o 30 de ganancia


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 15, 2019)

Tengo el mismo tocadiscos y distorsionan las dos salidas, cambié todos los capacitores y transistores, incluso los diodos del puente rectificador pero sigue sonando mal, no se qué cambiar ya


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2019)

Subí fotos de la plaqueta por favor 

Y del interior del equipo también !


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 15, 2019)

Estas son las fotos del interior del tocadiscos, en la foto del papel están anotados todos los transistores que fueron reemplazados


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Subí fotos de la plaqueta por favor
> 
> Y del interior del equipo también !


Medio la salida del puente rectificador y si lo pongo al multimetro en continuo mide 19,5 y si pongo en alterno mide 40,3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

Sdppm dijo:


> cambié todos los capacitores y transistores


 
Ojo que algunos transistores tienen distinta distribución de patas . . .


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo que algunos transistores tienen distinta distribución de patas . . .


Si si antes de sacarlos verifiqué cual era el emisor, colector y la base


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

En lo personal y por experiencia , no es bueno reemplazar transistores . . .  por que si .

Hay demasiado silicio falsificado y remarcado dando vueltas , creo que de ese modo empeoras el panorama de la reparación , los electrolíticos si , está perfecto reemplazarlos todos.


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En lo personal y por experiencia , no es bueno reemplazar transistores . . .  por que si .
> 
> Hay demasiado silicio falsificado y remarcado dando vueltas , creo que de ese modo empeoras el panorama de la reparación , los electrolíticos si , está perfecto reemplazarlos todos.


Tengo dos tocadiscos t314, tenía uno que me había dado mí suegro pero le faltaban los parlantes, los compré en la web y me vinieron con el tocadisco también y lo usaba para repuesto incluso tenían la misma distorsión, entonces en el muleto hice todos los cambios de transistores y capacitores y la distorsión sigue, incluso tenía voltaje en la salida de los parlantes y al cambiar los bc337 y 327 dejó de tenerlo. Al de mí suegro que estaba en mejor estado solamente le cambié todos los capacitores, estaban como sulfatados y chorreados. Pero la distorsión sigue


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

A ver , esos solían tener una distorsión típica cómo de un 10 % a máximo volumen  , o es otra distorsión ? 

Perfecto , salida de parlantes con 0 V


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

2.5 w rms, por musical 3.5w Max 7w, distorsión armónica 5% según un folleto que encontré en la web


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

5% al 90% de la potencia , "al mango" esos tienen un 10% , estoy seguro  tengo uno de esos "escuendido" por alguna parte 

Te animás a levantarle el circuito y vemos cómo lo mejoramos ?


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 5% al 90% de la potencia , "al mango" esos tienen un 10% , estoy seguro  tengo uno de esos "escuendido" por alguna parte
> Te animás a levantarle el circuito y vemos cómo lo mejoramos ?



La verdad que de electrónica no tengo idea, me guío por tutoriales, por ahí puedo sacar le mejores fotos a la placa.
Lo que no entiendo es que a la salida en Vdc me dan 19,5V y en Vac me dan 40,1V, estará fallando el puente rectificador ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

Con cuanto se alimente ?
Fuente simple o fuente doble ?
Tiene capacitor de salida antes del parlante ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con cuanto se *alimente* ?


Lenguaje electronico inclusivo??


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con cuanto se alimente ?
> Fuente simple o fuente doble ?
> Tiene capacitor de salida antes del parlante ?


Fuente simple, ahora estoy en el trabajo cuando llegue a casa paso fotos de la fuente con sus diodos y la salida de la placa al altavoz


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 16, 2019)

¿Son ideas mías o los electrolíticos están en reversa?.
Que yo recuerde en simbología el lado curvo es el lado negativo. Aunque si no han explotado están bien... Solo digo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

Tenés razón , al menos esos dos están al revés :


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 16, 2019)

Y la R que está debajo del cable rojo, que pone 33, está recalentada de más.


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 16, 2019)

Y por la forma en que está distribuida la placa, creo que el más grande tambien debe estar polarizado inverso. Tocará esperar por mejores fotos de la placa entera.


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés razón , al menos esos dos están al revés :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183198
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183199


Es verdad lo raro que los que estaban antes estaban así


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

Ummm , debería tener axiales :


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

Esos son los que ataban antes


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummm , debería tener axiales :


Acá en la patagonia no hay un solo proveedor


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y la R que está debajo del cable rojo, que pone 33, está recalentada de más.


El cable rojo+ viene de la fuente y el negro es el - también viene de la fuente el amarillo es la salida al parlante y el coaxial es la entrada que vienen de los potenciometros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

Digo por la edad , los originales deberían ser cómo te indiqué.


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digo por la edad , los originales deberían ser cómo te indiqué.


Si los originales eran así, lo raro es que estaban al revés de como indica la simbología




lynspyre dijo:


> Y por la forma en que está distribuida la placa, creo que el más grande tambien debe estar polarizado inverso. Tocará esperar por mejores fotos de la placa entera.


Cuando llegue a casa los doy vuelta total que puede pasar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

Tenés tester ! Medí el Volaje V DC en cualquiera de ellos.

Ojo que al revés se ponen en corto y explotan


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

Si tengo, para mí que ya fue reparado y se los pusieron al revés


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2019)

Medí con el tester , no sea cosa que esté mal impresa la plaqueta . . .  aunque no creo . . .


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés tester ! Medí el Volaje V DC en cualquiera de ellos.
> 
> Ojo que al revés se ponen en corto y explotan


Cuando los puse probé el amplificador y distorsionaba, lo habré tenido prendido 10 minutos y lo guardé


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medí con el tester , no sea cosa que esté mal impresa la plaqueta . . .  aunque no creo . . .


No es tan raro, lo he visto varias veces.. 
aunque no en aparatos tan "maduritos".


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 16, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No es tan raro, lo he visto varias veces..
> aunque no en aparatos tan "maduritos".





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medí con el tester , no sea cosa que esté mal impresa la plaqueta . . .  aunque no creo . . .


Ahí subí dos fotos de la placa, están editadas para que vean la ubicación de los componentes y las pistas, el cable rojo alimentación de la fuente +, cable marrón sale para alimentar la otra placa, cable arillo es el + del parlante, de esa salida sale una resistencia cubierta por aislante y va a la masa, el capacitor de 470 en su polo negativo está en la salida de audio +


----------



## Sdppm (Oct 25, 2019)

Esta es una foto del puente rectificador del tocadisco, no encontré en la web un diseño así, el capacitor lo cambié porque estaba sulfatado



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No es tan raro, lo he visto varias veces..
> aunque no en aparatos tan "maduritos".


Ya solucione la distorsión de los tres capacitores cambia dados uno me dio medición negativa, lo invertí y se fue la distorsión, osea que en el dibujo de la placa que indica las polaridades estaba mal, muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medí con el tester , no sea cosa que esté mal impresa la plaqueta . . .  aunque no creo . . .


Del capacitor más grande estaba mal impreso la polaridad lo invertí y se fue la distorsión

Falta cambiar el motor a la bandeja y queda funcionando al 100% y subo video

Prometo que este martes feriado de cuarenta rearmo el tocadiscos.


----------



## Juanmanitas (Jun 18, 2020)

Adjunto circuito de un tocadisco similar.


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 18, 2020)

Se agradece, seguramente dos metros le va a querer dar más potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2020)

Con 2,5 Watts estás sobrado ! 🙆‍♂️


----------



## Sdppm (Jun 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 5% al 90% de la potencia , "al mango" esos tienen un 10% , estoy seguro  tengo uno de esos "escuendido" por alguna parte
> 
> Te animás a levantarle el circuito y vemos cómo lo mejoramos ?


Te acordás 😉


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con 2,5 Watts estás sobrado ! 🙆‍♂️


Acordarte que me pedías el esquema para mejorarlo


----------



## Sdppm (Jul 16, 2020)

Con cápsula cerámica ahora, está en los 2gr de peso, la cinta es provisoria 🙂


No veo la hora que trabajen juntos 🤤


----------



## Sdppm (Feb 14, 2021)

Biendo el diagrama porque otra ves tiene 12 volts en la salida, estoy notando que la tierra es positivo ?


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 14, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> estoy notando que la tierra es positivo ?


Era muy común en la época de los transistores de germanio ya que la gran mayoría eran PNP.


----------



## Sdppm (Feb 14, 2021)

Ah, 


switchxxi dijo:


> Era muy común en la época de los transistores de germanio ya que la gran mayoría eran PNP.


Con razón estaba pintado al revés los polos de los capacitores, no tiene transistores de germanio...


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 17, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Biendo el diagrama porque otra ves tiene 12 volts en la salida, estoy notando que la tierra es positivo ?


Estaba por regalar la bandeja, la enciendo y distorsión en los dos canales, los capacitor de 470 inflados, los cambio y pongo nuevos respetando la polaridad de la placa y el tmultimetro me da los voltajes invertidos tengo que volver a girarlo de nuevo¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

